# Luttons, BORDEL !



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Voilà.
Tous les ans, c'est pareil.

On nous inflige "ça" à nous.

Nous, ce sont les gens qui n'aiment pas les fêtes de fin d'année. Nous, nous sommes des non-consommateurs absolus. Des purs et durs. En même temps, au milieu de nous, y'a des non-consommateurs relatifs. Peut-être encore plus purs. Ils n'ont rien contre les fêtes de fin d'année, mais chez eux. Pas en public.
En bref, les deux _nous_ ne comprennent pas l'intérêt qu'il peut y avoir à souhaiter un joyeux noël ou une bonne année à 135000 et quelques inconnus. 
En vrai, dans la vie, (vous savez ? Celle qui se passe de l'autre côté de votre moniteur&#8230 le "joyeux noël", c'est à peine une formule de politesse&#8230; un peu comme quand on dit "ça va ?" le matin. Imaginez le con du coin vous répondre que non, justement, c'est sympa d'ailleurs de demander parce que voilà, ça va pas du tout&#8230; etc. etc. Nan. Quand on demande "ça va ?" tout ce qu'on veut entendre en retour, c'est "ouais et toi ?" question d'ailleurs à laquelle on n'est même pas obligé de répondre. Bref.
Le "joyeux noël" et le "ça va ?" (vous verrez que c'est aussi applicable au "meilleurs v&#339;ux", "joyeuses pâques" "bonne fête" "bonne fête de St Valentin" et consort) donc sont des formules de politesse qu'on assène par savoir-vivre aux personnes avec lesquelles on est en CONTACT. La plupart du temps, on ne fait que répéter ce qu'on nous dit, par convention. Franchement&#8230; qu'est-ce que vous en avez à foutre que votre fleuriste passe un JOYEUX noël ? Et vous croyez que le lui souhaiter fera que ça sera vraiment plus joyeux ? Non. Mais bon. Dans ce cadre là, malgré tout, on le fait. Ok. On est en contact, on répond, politesse. Ok.

Mais vous vous imaginez en plein centre vile, un jour d'affluence, monter sur un piédestal, un porte-voix à la main pour hurler votre pitoyable JOYEUX NOEL à tout le monde ? Vous remplir de ridicule comme ces imbéciles qui offrent des câlins gratuits dans la rue&#8230;

Et ben si ça vous va, continuez. Ouvrez des fils "joyeux noël macgé"&#8230;

En attendant, les "nous" et moi, on va lutter. 




* MAUVAIS NOËL BANDE DE NAZES !!!!!! *​


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2008)

Présent !

Tu m'fais un câlin BackCat ?


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2008)

*JOYEUX NOËL* à vous deux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

(Viens pas me péter la baraque, toi !!! Tu vois bien que je fais le méchant, là !!!  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> *JOYEUX NOËL* à vous deux.


Ben tiens&#8230; si c'était de ça que tu voulais parler quand tu disais qu'il fallait qu'on se parle&#8230; une carte mamybluesque aurait suffit&#8230;


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2008)

Je n'aime pas non plus Noël, mais, les "non-consommateurs absolus", c'est pas dans un sens général hein ?
Non parce que sur un forum dédié aux produits Apple, je trouve ça assez... déplacé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Heho&#8230; je suis en vacances. J'ai encore moins l'envie de faire un cours gratuit sur les notions de marketing élémentaires que de souhaiter un joyeux noël&#8230; alors ouste&#8230;

Ici on râle dans le bon sens, ou on choppe une irradiation&#8230; Choisis !


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2008)

Mmh j'aime bien Fallout mais je vais me contenter de vous souhaiter un mauvais Noël... on se revoit pour la mauvaise année !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Tiens ! Même qu'en signe de soutien au mouvement, on pourrait souhaiter un mauvais noël à quelqu'un en particulier par exemple.

Evidemment, je sais que BioSS, estomak et OMignard vont recevoir les souhaits de la moitié des habitués du bar, mais bon&#8230; ça peut être une expérience amusante pour une fois 


Tiens&#8230; je commence.

Moi je souhaite un noël pourri à jptk et son chabl*is* volé à 8&#8364;.

Ça me fait plaisir


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2008)

Pareil pour BioSS, qu'il ait de bon gros spasmes avec son vomi de dinde aux marrons frelatée


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Décembre 2008)

Le paradoxe de l'époque moderne est qu'elle a supprimé le temps historique qu'elle avait pourtant arraché au temps cyclique pour lui substituer un nouveau temps cyclique. Mais ce temps n'est plus le retour périodique des saisons, le cercle toujours recommencé des travaux et des jours. C'est le temps rythmé de la consommation, le retour programmé des vacances, la répétition obligée des comportements selon des périodes déterminées. Or, ce temps qui célèbre l'éternel retour du même et avec celui-ci, le retour périodique des festivités, est celui d'une époque sans fêtes. La dépense luxueuse de la vie qu'est la fête a été remplacée par la dépense pauvre de la consommation.

N'ayons donc aucune inquiétude : Noël est passé. Plus que 364 jours avant qu'il revienne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je n'aime pas non plus Noël...



Mi mi mi!!!! Un Ajaccien. :style:
Aaaah! Ajaccio ; temple de la consommation compulsive et ostentatoire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà.
> Tous les ans, c'est pareil.
> 
> On nous inflige "ça" à nous.
> ...



Allez mon Lolo, arrête donc de t'ulcérer l'estomac ; ils vont pas tarder à fermer, tous ces fils tout poucrates


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je souhaite un noël pourri à jptk et son chabl*is* volé à 8&#8364;.
> 
> Ça me fait plaisir



merci ma chatte 

Et y pas de "s" à Chabli pauvre ignare


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2008)

Cher BackCat, en cette merveilleuse journée de Noël j'aimerais ici saluer la mémoire de l'Ignoble dont le premier message sur ce forum (et également le premier fil par la même occasion) fut posté le soir de noël  2002.

Joyeux Noël à la grosse veine bleue :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

on va fêté ça au Marx Bar a Luxembourg ?


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noêl mon chaton ! :love:


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mi mi mi!!!! Un Ajaccien. :style:
> Aaaah! Ajaccio ; temple de la consommation compulsive et ostentatoire...



Po po po o zitte qu'est-ce que tu fais sur ce sujet Noël c'est trop goffu aio !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

Rez2a a dit:


> Po po po o zitte qu'est-ce que tu fais sur ce sujet Noël c'est trop goffu aio !!


Je venais juste soutenit un peu not' BackCat à nous qui trouve aussi que c'est trop goffu


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> merci ma chatte
> 
> Et y pas de "s" à Chabli pauvre ignare


Qu'une tanche de ton ampleur me traite d'ignare est un ravissement que le vide sidérant que tu as entre les oreilles ne te permettra jamais de comprendre 

Finalement, c'est peut-être ça la magie de noël


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je souhaite un noël pourri à jptk et son chabl*is* volé à 8.
> 
> Ça me fait plaisir



En ce qui me concerne, un cancer du fion pour Anusk... :love:

Je sais, je sais... Je tire sur un corbillard, mais quand il a été débanni la dernière fois, je n'ai même pas eu le temps de lui faire la bise...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Ouais, mais c'est trop facile&#8230; et trop policé aussi.

Vous me décevez ! Y'en a pas un qui veut souhaiter quelque chose à quelqu'un ?

On a ouvert un fil assez sympa pour cracher sur les musiques de merde que les autres adorent. Moi j'en ouvre un pour traiter de crétins ceux à qui on n'ose jamais rien dire&#8230;

Lâchez vous, merde !!!

Bientôt, on va lire ici que Rennesman est un con si ça continue&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

Bah... J'ai toujours souhaité que la vermine acnéique qui joue les grands aille se faire voir sur d'autre forums... Guiguilap, Pierre Auvergne, etc... Mais je me répète, non?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

C'est déjà mieux en tout cas


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Qu'une tanche de ton ampleur me traite d'ignare est un ravissement que le vide sidérant que tu as entre les oreilles ne te permettra jamais de comprendre
> 
> Finalement, c'est peut-être ça la magie de noël



Je suis trop d'accord avec toi tête de con


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je suis trop d'accord avec toi tête de con


Allez&#8230; va montrer ton cul dans portfolio [&#8230;]


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

Oh c'est avec un brin de nostalgie que je me souviens de l'année dernière, même période, où l'on s'échangeait des pleines pages de MP haineux et injurieux, c'est à ce moment là que tu m'avais parlé de la trêve des confiseurs  Apparemment cette année elle n'a plus cours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En fait Noël ça te casse tellement les couilles, cf ton topic prévisible sur le sujet dans le bar, que ça te rend encore plus haineux, et tu deviens tellement méchant que tu pourrais presque en faire saigner mon ptit coeur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Non non. Ça n'a rien à voir.

[&#8230;]

Je te souhaitais donc un noël de merde  Mais je crois que t'as pas besoin de moi, hein ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non non. Ça n'a rien à voir. La trève des confiseurs comme tu l'appelles, c'est toi qui l'a brisée.



Ah bah voilà c'est ma faute 
On dirait un vieux couple...
Bah en fait j'assumais un peu trop, je me suis dit après que ça en valait pas la peine et j'ai voulu faire table rase, mais c'était trop tard.
Ceci dit tu avais déclenché les hostilités avant, par un post, mais ça tu t'en souviens évidemment pas.

Oui c'est mieux quand on s'ignore, mais bordel c'est dur :rateau:

Allez... l'essentiel étant que tout du même tu passes un joyeux Noël, même si je suis dans la misère affective, morale et financière, je te souhaite de joyeuses fêtes


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Décembre 2008)

Ah, c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que je vous remercie de ce si joli cadeau, une vraie empoignade pas feinte, avec les mots du c&#339;ur qui jaillissent tels des torrents d'eau claire dans la montagne, le verbe sonore, et tout et tout.
A mon tour de vous faire un présent. Vous le valez bien.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Ouais. C'est mieux.

Mais tu sais, je vais t'avouer quelque chose moi aussi.
Je ne disais plus rien, mais je rêvais toujours de te croiser dans les rues de Lille. Je n'ai jamais cessé. Et tu pourrais toujours te brosser pour essayer de me payer une bière après


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. C'est mieux.
> 
> Mais tu sais, je vais t'avouer quelque chose moi aussi.
> Je ne disais plus rien, mais je rêvais toujours de te croiser dans les rues de Lille. Je n'ai jamais cessé. Et tu pourrais toujours te brosser pour essayer de me payer une bière après


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que je vous remercie de ce si joli cadeau, une vraie empoignade pas feinte, avec les mots du c&#339;ur qui jaillissent tels des torrents d'eau claire dans la montagne, le verbe sonore, et tout et tout.
> A mon tour de vous faire un présent. Vous le valez bien.
> :love:


Ah ouais&#8230;
Tu vas mieux aussi, toi dis donc


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ouais&#8230;
> Tu vas mieux aussi, toi dis donc


Tu as vu ça ? En pleine forme.
Y'a deux textes, un pour chacun d'entre vous, au moins. 
_L'Homme de merde_ et_ Je gonfle_. 




_C'est écrit et dit par Christophe Tarkos, (1964-2004). Un poète comme seul Marseille peut en accoucher. _


----------



## sebastiano (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà.
> Tous les ans, c'est pareil.
> 
> On nous inflige "ça" à nous.
> ...


Je ne te connais pas, mais par la présente déclaration : je t'aime.


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _L'Homme de merde_




Oui je l'avais déjà sur mon DD, j'aime bcp, merci pour cette dédicace car c'est bien vrai que nous sommes ridicules, moi j'en ai bien conscience


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu as vu ça ? En pleine forme.
> Y'a deux textes, un pour chacun d'entre vous, au moins.
> _L'Homme de merde_ et_ Je gonfle_.
> 
> ...


Dis moi, Tu serais pas en train d'essayer de nous refiler les cadeaux que t'as reçu à Noël, toi ? Nan, parce que "je gonfle", là&#8230; on aurait aussi pu te l'offrir depuis longtemps non ? 
Quant à "l'homme de merde"&#8230; j'ose espérer que c'est pas à moi que tu voulais la dédicacer&#8230; Je ne vais quand même pas devoir envisager la possibilité que toi tu m'insultes ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

sebastiano a dit:


> Je ne te connais pas, mais par la présente déclaration : je t'aime.


Ah ben ça va aider&#8230; je viens habiter à Douai dans 15 jours  Ça serait mieux comme entrée en matière


----------



## Bassman (26 Décembre 2008)

Un bon gros noel de merde a mocmoc au fait.


----------



## sebastiano (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben ça va aider je viens habiter à Douai dans 15 jours  Ça serait mieux comme entrée en matière


Tu aurai pu déménager avant, je t'aurai souhaité un merveilleux et joyeux Noël.


----------



## Chang (26 Décembre 2008)

Bon, juste pour en rajouter un peu, il faut bien un S a Chablis ...  ...

Mais comme toujours, je dis ca ... je dis rien hein ...  ...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Dis moi, Tu serais pas en train d'essayer de nous refiler les cadeaux que t'as reçu à Noël, toi ? Nan, parce que "je gonfle", là on aurait aussi pu te l'offrir depuis longtemps non ?
> Quant à "l'homme de merde" j'ose espérer que c'est pas à moi que tu voulais la dédicacer Je ne vais quand même pas devoir envisager la possibilité que toi tu m'insultes ?



C'est un code, une information chiffrée, tu sais bien que je  ne prends pas les choses au pied de la lettre. (Uniquement au Q).
:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Bon, juste pour en rajouter un peu, il faut bien un S a Chablis ...  ...
> 
> Mais comme toujours, je dis ca ... je dis rien hein ...  ...



Nan allez ? C'est pas le vigneron alors qui aurait pris son gros marker noir pour barrer grossièrement le "s" ? C'est pas Edouard Leclerc non plus ?? Tu m'accuses en somme ??  :mouais:

- Alors soit j'aurais voulu dissimuler à tout le monde que j'avais tort et j'aurais alors tenté cette grossière manipulation ?

- Ou alors peut-être j'aurais voulu faire de l'humour en montrant bien que c'était moi qui avait gribouillé le "s" et que donc oui c'était un peu la honte d'avoir oublié un "s" à Chablis ? 


Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien hein


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

C'est sur ce topic qu'on cuve? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est sur ce topic qu'on cuve? :rateau:



Ouais! Et puis accessoirement on balance des gentillesses...

Je te souhaite de très mauvaises fêtes parce que tu es plus beau que moi et que ça m'énerve!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Et puis accessoirement on balance des gentillesses...
> 
> Je te souhaite de très mauvaises fêtes parce que tu es plus beau que moi et que ça m'énerve!



Ca c'est parce que moi, j'ai des cheveux!


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

_CALMEZ-VOUS_​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan allez ? C'est pas le vigneron alors qui aurait pris son gros marker noir pour barrer grossièrement le "s" ? C'est pas Edouard Leclerc non plus ?? Tu m'accuses en somme ??  :mouais:
> 
> - Alors soit j'aurais voulu dissimuler à tout le monde que j'avais tort et j'aurais alors tenté cette grossière manipulation ?
> 
> ...


Ah ! Pour le coup, moi j'avais vu et ça m'avait fait rire  Sans compter qu'initialement, t'avais carrément écrit ça avec un Y


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est un code, une information chiffrée, tu sais bien que je  ne prends pas les choses au pied de la lettre. (Uniquement au Q).
> :rateau:


Ben ouais, mais t'es drôle, toi&#8230; faut te mettre à la portée de mon petit esprit ! Les codes, le second degré, tout ça, moi&#8230; Tu sais bien que j'ai du mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais t'es drôle, toi faut te mettre à la portée de mon petit esprit ! Les codes, le second degré, tout ça, moi Tu sais bien que j'ai du mal



C'était donc ça...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

T'imagines même pas ! J'ai toujours pas compris !!


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *Ah ! Pour le coup, moi j'avais vu et ça m'avait fait rire*  Sans compter qu'initialement, t'avais carrément écrit ça avec un Y





Ah ouai un "y" quand même... c'est ce qu'on appelle l'effet Chimay Bleue. :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah ouai un "y" quand même... c'est ce qu'on appelle l'effet Chimay Bleue. :rose:



je retrouve pas le post, mais je confirme les dires de Chaton 

edit: il est là


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

Nan mais CHANG il a pas vu l'image alors forcément l'effet tombait un peu à l'eau :rateau:









> je retrouve pas le post, mais je confirme les dires de Chaton



hi hi hi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Bon&#8230; on reste dans le sujet oui ou merde ??

Tu luttes aussi jptk ? A qui tu souhaites un noël de merde, toi ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon on reste dans le sujet oui ou merde ??
> 
> Tu luttes aussi jptk ? A qui tu souhaites un noël de merde, toi ?



Bah à toi évidemment


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Ben ouais, mais ça sert à rien justement !
Il est déjà pourri mon noël. Et puis justement, tu dois pas être le seul.

Moi, estomak, BioSS&#8230; c'est du kif. Des cibles trop consensuelles, quoi !

C'est comme dire qu'on n'aime pas Julien Doré, c'est normal.


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais ça sert à rien justement !
> Il est déjà pourri mon noël. Et puis justement, tu dois pas être le seul.
> 
> Moi, estomak, BioSS c'est du kif. Des cibles trop consensuelles, quoi !
> ...




Ouai c'est vrai... bah ouai mais sinon je vois pas... j'ai personne d'autre dans ma blacklist 
Faut que je réfléchisse. :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai c'est vrai... bah ouai mais sinon je vois pas... j'ai personne d'autre dans ma blacklist
> Faut que je réfléchisse. :mouais:



allez, je suis sûr qu'en cherchant un peu, je dois pas être loin dans ta liste :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> allez, je suis sûr qu'en cherchant un peu, je dois pas être loin dans ta liste :rateau:



Ah bah nan, être de droite ça suffit pas, un de mes meilleures potes dit les même âneries que toi même que des fois on se tape, je le déteste pas pour autant 

Et puis bon tu étais mon idole quand j'avais 14 ans, je voulais le même casque que toi 

Nan je vais désigner Odré, parce qu'elle m'a cassée les couilles plusieurs fois et qu'elle est Bourguignonne d'origine 

Alors je souhaite un Noël pourri à Odré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà c'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

LOL, le 26 décembre.


----------



## Bassman (26 Décembre 2008)

Période de merde au jus mielleux de fausse bonne humeur et de souhaits universels venant de gens qui au quotidien nous aurait chier sur la gueule ou dans les pompes...


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> LOL, le 26 décembre.



Roh tout de suite 
Pour moi Noël c'est le 28 alors faut pas être si égoïste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Cela dit tu peux aussi lui souhaiter une année de merde pourrie&#8230;
Les v&#339;ux, c'est d'époque


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Cela dit tu peux aussi lui souhaiter une année de merde pourrie
> Les vux, c'est d'époque



Ouai mais là 1 an de pourriture ça serait vraiment méchant :rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2008)

Nous nous éloignons du sujet, semble t-il...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> LOL, le 26 décembre.



A toi odré 

[youtube]PtbW7zYmYfM[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nous nous éloignons du sujet, semble t-il...



Dis-moi un peu, toi... T'aurais pas un peu fait le ménage?...
Alors comme ça je ne peux plus faire des papouilles avec CouleurSud?...


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis-moi un peu, toi... T'aurais pas un peu fait le ménage?...
> Alors comme ça je ne peux plus faire des papouilles avec CouleurSud?...



A vos âges, c'était indécent...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2008)

quelqu'un peut m'envoyer le sujet du fil par MP ?


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis-moi un peu, toi... T'aurais pas un peu fait le ménage?...
> Alors comme ça je ne peux plus faire des papouilles avec CouleurSud?...





Amok a dit:


> A vos âges, c'était indécent...



Amok, je regrette de te le dire

Mais tu brises des élans

Des affects volants

Ce n'est pas bien

Et là, je suis triste 

[youtube]yhrqNb6guWE[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Amok, je regrette de te le dire
> 
> Mais tu brises des élans
> 
> ...



Mais l'amour est toujours triste, Couleur Sud, un jour, une nuit où l'autre...


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2008)

Vincent Absous


----------



## Chang (26 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan allez ? C'est pas le vigneron alors qui aurait pris son gros marker noir pour barrer grossièrement le "s" ? C'est pas Edouard Leclerc non plus ?? Tu m'accuses en somme ??  :mouais:
> 
> - Alors soit j'aurais voulu dissimuler à tout le monde que j'avais tort et j'aurais alors tenté cette grossière manipulation ?
> 
> ...



Voilaaaa, apres explication, j'ai pas de photo qui s'affiche sur le message ... CQFD ...

:hein::hein::hein:


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà.
> Tous les ans, c'est pareil.
> 
> On nous inflige "ça" à nous.
> ...



Tu vois toujours trop grand. 
Les Joyeux Noël & cie ne sont pas souhaités à 135.000 personnes. Tout au plus aux centaines de visiteurs susceptibles de voir ces sujets, soit parce qu'ils fréquentent le Bar, soit parce que les discussions s'afficheront sur la page d'accueil. Cela fait tout de suite beaucoup moins de monde. Allez, si je venais à lancer un sujet "bonne année", il se peut que parmi ses lecteurs, je l'aurais réellement pensé pour pas mal d'entre eux.
Corollaire : nous n'intervenons pas sur ces forums comme nous interviendrions dans la rue. Cela vaut aussi bien pour désamorcer les accusations de censure - tu dois t'en souvenir, cela ne fait pas si longtemps  - que pour des futilités dans ce genre. Même si la lecture est ouverte à tous, nous sommes sur les forums de MacG, petite boutique privée à la fréquentation contenue (j'ai les stats  ).
Sur le fond ensuite, je ne me lancerai pas dans un débat si éculé dans les grandes largeurs (pas de blague, P77  ). Tu le dis et il y a du vrai dans ce que tu écris : cela revient tous les ans. Je sais une seule chose : nous sommes sur un forum, qui obéit aux codes du genre, et dont le seul but est d'héberger des discussions animées (en gros, il doit y avoir suffisamment de monde dans les parages pour que les questions trouvent des réponses).
Sur les forums "hors sujet" (dans notre cas, hors Mac) tel que le Bar, il y en a et en a eu de passionnantes, des discussions. Il y en a aussi qui sont plus facilement accessibles, même aux non habitués. Ce sont nos petits sujets phatiques à nous (Pascal, j'ai dit non  ). Ils servent d'introduction.
Y a-t-il en effet _réellement_ un intérêt fondamental à se présenter et à accueillir les nouveaux dans Présentez-vous ? Non, franchement non. Je te l'ai déjà dit. Et pourtant, ce sujet est essentiel. Il incite à écrire un premier message. Annonce autre chose. C'est un des sujets les plus importants.
Poster son bureau Mac n'apporte pas non plus grand chose, mais c'est une entrée supplémentaire dans le Bar. Se dire bonne nuit non plus. Envoyer un AP, pareil, même si le niveau est déjà plus relevé. Ces sujets ont un point commun : à chaque fois, tu n'as pas besoin d'un décodeur pour participer. Je me souviens qu'en poussant la porte du Bar, fin 2001, les barrières étaient déjà particulièrement élevées. Imagine aujourd'hui, avec bientôt neuf ans d'historique.
Ces sujets banals, convenus et faciles participent de la vie d'un forum. Il est parfaitement sain qu'ils puissent se tenir, dès lors qu'ils ne gangrènent pas les autres discussions, ce qui est le cas actuellement (et ne l'était pas il y a quelques temps). L'inverse serait inquiétant.
Je mets donc les Joyeux Noël et Bonne année dans le lot. C'est toujours pour de telles considérations que, côté MacG, Vincent écrit chaque année des Unes sur le sujet (une cinquantaine de réactions).

Une remarque supplémentaire sur la manière. Le "Bonne année mon cul" de Desproges cité par JP est un excellent exemple (sans point d'exclamation, cette ponctuation bitale et monocouille  ). Lorsque l'on s'en prend à la veulerie et à la bêtise, autant mener ces assauts avec style et panache, et laisser voir quelque chose de plus drôle ou original que ce que l'on dénonce farouchement. Ce remarquable sujet est évidemment hors de cause. :rateau: Pas les interventions qui l'ont précédé.

Voilà ce qui me trottait dans la tête depuis le 25 à deux heures du mat'. 
Sur ce, mauvaise année à tous par avance, bande de nazes, et rendez-vous mercredi soir pour le confirmer. :love::style:


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2008)

'tain !...
Pire qu'un post de rezba !... :mouais:
Trop long !...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

_Petite boutique privée à la fréquentation contenue&#8230;
_


Allons 

Fin de l'entracte, et donc, *bonne et fabuleuse année* à tous ces gens qui font macgé : ceux que je n'aime pas, ceux qui me le rendent bien love: ), ceux que je ne connais pas et aussi à ceux que j'oublie là-dedans 

Pour les autres, qui travaillent dans l'ombre, au fond de caves insalubres ou presque, ils savent


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *bonne et fabuleuse année* à tous ces gens qui font macgé : ceux que je n'aime pas, ceux qui me le rendent bien love: ), ceux que je ne connais pas et aussi à ceux que j'oublie là-dedans
> 
> Pour les autres, qui travaillent dans l'ombre, au fond de caves insalubres ou presque, ils savent



Pfff, tout ça pour ça.  
Remboursez, BORDEL !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

Je viens très justement de signaler à ton personnel que je serai plus difficile à avoir la prochaine fois&#8230; C'est valable pour toi aussi


----------



## benjamin (28 Décembre 2008)

Étonne-moi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

Méfie-toi ! De l'étonnement ne naît pas forcément l'émerveillement&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

Et la lutte, tout ça...? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Ben faudrait continuer, quoi&#8230;
Mais bon. C'est mou au final&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

Ah ben voila.
Chaque révolution se termine par une demi-molle. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Ben disons que faire la révolution à 3 au milieu de tout ce miel de façade assumé, faut quand même être traité anti-nausées. Tout ça pour qu'en plus on qualifie nos sujets de faussement subversifs&#8230;
C'est ça les limites des forums mon ami. C'est quand il faudrait passer à la tarte dans la gueule que ça bloque !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu vois toujours trop grand.
> Les Joyeux Noël & cie ne sont pas souhaités à 135.000 personnes. Tout au plus aux centaines de visiteurs susceptibles de voir ces sujets, soit parce qu'ils fréquentent le Bar, soit parce que les discussions s'afficheront sur la page d'accueil. Cela fait tout de suite beaucoup moins de monde. Allez, si je venais à lancer un sujet "bonne année", il se peut que parmi ses lecteurs, je l'aurais réellement pensé pour pas mal d'entre eux.
> Corollaire : nous n'intervenons pas sur ces forums comme nous interviendrions dans la rue. Cela vaut aussi bien pour désamorcer les accusations de censure - tu dois t'en souvenir, cela ne fait pas si longtemps  - que pour des futilités dans ce genre. Même si la lecture est ouverte à tous, nous sommes sur les forums de MacG, petite boutique privée à la fréquentation contenue (j'ai les stats  ).
> Sur le fond ensuite, je ne me lancerai pas dans un débat si éculé dans les grandes largeurs (pas de blague, P77  ). Tu le dis et il y a du vrai dans ce que tu écris : cela revient tous les ans. Je sais une seule chose : nous sommes sur un forum, qui obéit aux codes du genre, et dont le seul but est d'héberger des discussions animées (en gros, il doit y avoir suffisamment de monde dans les parages pour que les questions trouvent des réponses).
> ...



Poil au vier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas "vié" en fait ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas "vié" en fait ?



Ben je crois qu'on peut utiliser les 2


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme :style:



> Vier : (prov. origine probable "vié", déformation du français vit, du latin vectis, barre. Pourrait aussi provenir de "vieu" qui signifie vif) Sexe masculin. Terme très utilisé comme interjection de dépit ou de colère, de refus, de méfiance ou encore d'indignation. "Vier d'âne" (du prov. viédase, ou vié d'ase, sorte d'aubergine) est souvent utilisé comme une insulte. Célèbre à Marseille dans l'expression "Mon vier, madame Olivier". "Vier marin" ou "Vier de mer" : Holothurie, concombre de mer.
> "Eh mon vier, j'ai encore tilté le flipper"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est sur ce topic *qu'on cuve*? :rateau:



non conchie et je dis pas ça en rapport à la gastro terrible que le père Noel m'a apporté...   


Ptain c'est vraiment une période de merde...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain c'est vraiment une période de merde...



Hé mon vier' va!


----------



## JPTK (29 Décembre 2008)

ET BAH MOI J'MEN FOUS MON NOEL DU 28 ET BAH IL ÉTAIT SUPEREUUUU !! 

Comme quoi ça marche même pô de souhaiter du mal à quelqu'un !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Ça marche aussi mal que de souhaiter du bien ! C'est ça qui est bien !
Ça prouve juste que dans un sens comme dans l'autre, ça ne sert strictement à rien qu'à se faire passer pour faussement méchant ou faussement gentil.

La vie est une tartine de merde, que veux-tu&#8230;


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La vie est une tartine de merde, que veux-tu



Dans ce cas, autant que ça ressemble à de la Nutella non ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

ça compte un vrai Noël de merde bien pourri, de vécu de chez vécu, cette année ?

De toute façon tout le monde s'en fout ...
Souhaiter une mauvaise année à quelqu'un ? même pas la peine ... ça lui donnerait de la valeur alors qu'il ne vaut même pas le papier qui essuie sont c*l le matin ( pour autant qu'il le fasse )

Alors mettez-vous dans votre propre merde, soyez heureux , malheureux, triste, joyeux, bourré ou sobre, je m'en tape comme jamais.

Sur ce, je vais nettoyer le vomi de mon fils qui est malade, lui au moins, je sais qu'il se fout vraiment des fêtes ... il a pas encore l'âge de tomber dans la combine.

Allez pestez bien contre vos voisins le 31, alors que vous voulez dormir à 22h...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Dans ce cas, autant que ça ressemble à de la Nutella non ?


Ah ben non !! Surtout pas !! Tu seras déçu du goût !
Ne mentons pas aux masses laborieuses&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben non !! Surtout pas !! Tu seras déçu du goût !
> Ne mentons pas aux masses laborieuses


Poil aux joyeuses...


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben non !! Surtout pas !! Tu seras déçu du goût !



Mon goût passablement altéré par la consommation trentenaire de cigarettes me permettra-t-il encore de faire la différence ?

Personnellement, je reste imprégné par l'image du repas de _fête_ dans Salo...
Une tentation.





Seulement une tentation.
On se rassure comme on peut


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Ah ben moi je fume depuis 29 ans cette année&#8230; Enfin, date de ma première clope. Après l''industrie destructrice est fatalement arrivée plus tard, mais n'empêche&#8230; J'aime autant savoir quand je suis sur le point de bouffer de la merde. Mon goût quoiqu'altéré n'y résisterait pas.

D'un autre côté&#8230; je cours déjà moins de risque que la plupart d'entre vous, je n'aime pas le chocolat, et par conséquent, je n'aime pas non plus le nutella&#8230;

Ouf&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Mon goût passablement altéré par la consommation trentenaire de cigarettes me permettra-t-il encore de faire la différence ?
> 
> Personnellement, je reste imprégné par l'image du repas de _fête_ dans Salo...
> Une tentation.
> ...



Merde, il est où ce repas,

"Cercle des passions", "cercle de la merde, "cercle du sang" ?

Pasolini m'échappe 

Merde, Enfer


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La vie est une tartine de merde, que veux-tu



Qui tombe toujours du mauvais côté elle aussi ? 

Autant fumer alors. Tu m'files une taff ?


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Cercle des passions", "cercle de la merde, "cercle du sang"



n°2

la plus belle (?) image de ce film pour moi : la vaine résistance.


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Qui tombe toujours du mauvais côté elle aussi ?
> 
> Autant fumer alors. Tu m'files une taff ?



Face à la loi de Murphy, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire

A part fumer, c'est vrai

(aussi vrai que la loi de Murphy)


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël 2034



:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Joyeux Noël 2034
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2008)

*CELLULITEEEEEE FINALEEEEEEEE!
GROUPONS NOUS ET DEMAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN*


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2009)

Hey le raton, tu m'appelles pour ton bras hein?
Et pi je te raconterai, mais tu vas savoir pourquoi bientôt, déjà que ca me saoule grave les fêtes, et plus particulièrement cette année...
biz,


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça marche aussi mal que de souhaiter du bien ! C'est ça qui est bien !
> Ça prouve juste que dans un sens comme dans l'autre, ça ne sert strictement à rien qu'à se faire passer pour faussement méchant ou faussement gentil.
> 
> La vie est une tartine de merde, que veux-tu




Ah bah merde en fait ça a marché... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du 30 à encore un peu aujourd'hui, j'ai eu une espèce de grippe bien méchante, avec ma douce, alités comme des cons pendant 72h sans bouger ni boire ni manger, tout juste bon à regarder la 5e et même TF1 et M6  :mouais: :sleep: :hein: 

M'en fous j'aime pas le JDL de toute façon


----------

